# Africanfish/ Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi



## Halmiris (Aug 12, 2013)

The pool was created to keep in his fish and plants in Africa, especially West black continent.
Specifications:
-size: 70/35/35cm;
-Gross volume: 86L;
-Light: 3x24 Giesemen (2 Midday, 1Aquaflora)
filtration: a filter Free Ocean capacity 600l / h + a Eheim Pick Up;
-Substrate: sand Baumax 1-2mm;

Flora: Bolbitis heudeloti, Anubias barteri var. nana, Ceratopteris thalictroides, micrantha Nymphaea lotus, red lotus Nimphaea, pedicilata unsaturated, unsaturated triflora, Amnania senegalensis, Amnania sp. bonsai gold Anubias barteri var nana, Anubias coffeefolia, unsaturated red.

Fauna: Pseudocrenilabrus Nichols and a trio of Fundulopanchax sjoestedti.


----------



## Halmiris (Aug 12, 2013)

Fotos.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice Halmiris. I love the plants and a great layout too. Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi are one of my favorite fish.

I actually was searching for the P. nicholsi and could not find them at all so I purchased my Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae group. My P. multicolor victoriae have spawned many times already for me and I am growing up two spawns right now as I need a few more females. My group came in male heavy with 6M/3F so I want to add additional females to my tank. I haven't been disappointed in these little guys and they are showing exceptional color...bright yellow with red fins and nice blue mouths. Stunning.

Keep us informed of your groups progress. And keep sharing pics. I love pics.


----------



## Halmiris (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks cichlid-gal. And you have some really cool fishes. What we put into pictures what we are young in the pair mature. There are about 120 of 3 ponte.
Here's some pics of mature pair:


----------



## Halmiris (Aug 12, 2013)

Mature male recently left me, I hope that old age was about 4 years. But has enough heirs.
In my country, unfortunately, these fishes do not have sympathizers .. If you want, I can send ..


----------



## Halmiris (Aug 12, 2013)

A jungle:
http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/oo11 ... 711171.jpg

http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/oo11 ... 17dcb5.jpg

http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/oo11 ... e1a238.jpg

http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/oo11 ... 03f118.jpg

http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/oo11 ... 2b7fed.jpg

http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/oo11 ... 664c8f.jpg

http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/oo11 ... ca2576.jpg

http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/oo11 ... 6ea72a.jpg


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

Beautiful little fish! Where are you from?


----------



## Halmiris (Aug 12, 2013)

Alpha wild : Thank you
witamygreatdanes:
- Thank you, from Romania.

The king in crimson and gold befitting any king admired female goitrous Nicholsi :


----------

